# Which GFX card?????????



## Chirag (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi guys. My mom atlast gave me the permission to buy a gfx card. Now u guys tell me which gfx card to buy or wait for 7 months to buy some new one.

I want gfx card that can play doom 3, hl2 and other games like that smoothly without over-locking.

In digit september i read that with some gfx card game cds r available. DO anyone know what type of games r they?

My budget- max. 8K


----------



## [lokesh] (Oct 30, 2005)

You should have posted it here :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13761

Anyway, you can go in for the Geforce 6600 Gt 128mb...it gives great performance. It comes at around 8k+ and its worth for that money...


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 30, 2005)

for 8K, U can only get the gainward 6600GT, which is not available frequently

for a little more U can get a XFX 6600GT with 128 MB RAM

but since U R stuck at 8K, u better buy a 6600non ultra from XFX


----------



## Chirag (Oct 30, 2005)

@[lokesh] - I had there 1 week ago but there was no reply to my thread. So i thought of posting here

@saurav - Gainward 6600GT will it be ablot to play doom3 and hl2 smoothly without over-locking?

What is the cost of XFX 6600GT and 6600non ultra frm XFX. (r they both capable of playing doom 3 smoothly?)


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 30, 2005)

If you have a budget of 8k then i suggest you add 1k more and get the 6600GT. The 6600 isnt as fast as the GT. 

@Gx: even gainward 6600GT is arnd 9k


----------



## [lokesh] (Oct 30, 2005)

If you consider only about playing doom 3 and half life 2 smoothly then u can also consider these graphic cards : 
ATI radeon x700
Geforce 6600 non-GT
Check out their performance

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/nvidia%20geforce%206200_100904121040/4984.png
*images.anandtech.com/reviews/video/NVIDIA/GeForce6200/resolutionscaling/sourcevst.png

More onDoom 3 and Half Life 2

But i am not sure whether these graphic cards will perform smoothly in upcoming games at higher resolution..


----------



## Chirag (Oct 30, 2005)

Not only Doom 3 and Half Life 2. I would also like to play games like Battlefiled 2, Call of Duty 2, GTA:SA etc........

I want a gfx card which runs all the games(presently) smoothly and can be able to play games in coming 2 years smoothly at lower resolutions.


----------



## [lokesh] (Oct 30, 2005)

Yeah these graphic cards (ATI radeon x700 ,Geforce 6600 non-GT) are capable of running those games smoothly. And about the upcoming games, i am quite confident that it will run the games smoothly at lower resolutions.
If u can get another extra 1k added to your budget, then i highly recommend you to go for the 6600 GT.


----------



## Chirag (Oct 30, 2005)

@lokesh - Will i get any game cd's with 6600 GT?

It is of 9K? I am in Vadodara.


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 30, 2005)

With XFX you get a free copy of farcry.


----------



## [lokesh] (Oct 30, 2005)

Yeah 9k is the max. for a Geforce 6600 GT 128mb and you might get Game cds depending upon the company from which u buy. I am in chennai and i don't know about the prices there.


----------



## Chirag (Oct 30, 2005)

U really mean far cry. My dream game. Only one cd or some more. I wish they would give Doom 3.

I will go for XFX company. For 9k i will get gfx card of 128 or 256 MB?


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 31, 2005)

for 9K, U will get the XFX 128 MB RAM based 6600GT, however, it doesn't look like that card is available at 9k, maybe 10.5k, u better search for Gainward too

this card will be able to Play Far Cry, doom 3, quake 4 & whatever U throw at it, at 800X600, 2X AA & 2X Anis fine, in few games, U can also get performance even at 1024X768 with no AA & anis, whats your monitor?


----------



## Chirag (Oct 31, 2005)

@saurav - In Digit they have shown the prices of XFX Geforce 6600GT 256 MB and XFX Geforce 6600GT 128 MB as 15,000 and 12,000 respectively.R they so costly?Is there any price decrease?

Will Gainward be able to play all the games u suggested smoothly at 800x600 without over-locking?What will be the cost of cards frm Gainward?

My Monitor - Samsung SyncMaster 753DFX


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 31, 2005)

call me by the alias GX

Gainward or XFX, both have the same GPU, so performance will be equal

& since your Monitor is 17", U won't be able to play at anything higher then 1024X768 at 85 Hz, so I prefer a 6600 non ultra & play all the games at 800X600, with or without AA & Anis, depending on weathre it gives U good performance or not

however if U can find a Gainward 6600GT for arround 8 or 9 thousand then go for it, it's the best U can get


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 1, 2005)

Actually, Gainward uses better quality components than XFX, due to which the Gainward will perform slightly better and it will be more stable than the XFX (Most of the differences will be negligible though).


----------



## Crazy_Eddy (Nov 1, 2005)

Thats true , the Gainward "Golden Sample" range focuses on using components of a slightly higher caliber. However the Gainward cards are virtually non-existent in the markets, their service/support is poort, etc. To add to all that, Gainward cards usually carry a premium ! I seriously doubt you will get Gainward cards for cheap!



> for 9K, U will get the XFX 128 MB RAM based 6600GT, however, it doesn't look like that card is available at 9k, maybe 10.5k


Thats not true. Almost all 6600GT cards are around the 9K price point right now. FWIW, the BIG 6600GT costs 8.9K. XFX cards tend to be pretty cheap, so most likely the XFX card will be approx 9K as well.


----------



## Chirag (Nov 1, 2005)

After reading all ur suggestions i am confused between XFX & Gainward. Guys which one to choose?And what abt their prices. In my city gfx cards of both these companies r not available. So tell me in which city the rates r cheaper? I might buy frm Pune. Wht r the prices there?


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 1, 2005)

well, u better find out which brands are available only after that we can recomend further


----------



## ammusk (Nov 1, 2005)

i'd rather prefer leadtech 6600... games which come along are POP warrior within and SC pandora tomorrow


----------



## Chirag (Nov 2, 2005)

@gx - I don't want tp buy frm my city. I will buy frm Mumbai or Pune and i think XFX or Gainward will be available there. So now u all can suggest.


----------



## Chirag (Nov 2, 2005)

@gx - I don't want tp buy frm my city. I will buy frm Mumbai or Pune and i think XFX or Gainward will be available there. So now u all can suggest.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 2, 2005)

in that case, go for which ever is cheap as gainward & XFX both are good brands


----------



## KHUBBU (Nov 2, 2005)

Do consider BIG 6600 GT, it will cost 8.5 k + TAX . Yes plz include tax as well in ur budget, coz it may happen that u go with 9K and return (supposing u dont have ATM card) emptyhanded coz u have to pay 4% extra.


----------

